# Not sure which sub forum to put this in? Need info or links



## jchancegreen (Aug 31, 2017)

Just picked this up...1978 Montgomery Ward. Does anybody have any good links they can send me to pick up the manual for this series tractor?













































Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you have is a Gilson, made for Wards. Try this link: http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/files/category/44-gilson-tractor-manuals/

Excellent tractor, built when quality was still paramount. It will take some digging through the models to find one close enough for your model.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum jc! Nice looking unit. You might try also ebay.


----------



## jchancegreen (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks a million!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jchancegreen (Aug 31, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> What you have is a Gilson, made for Wards. Try this link: http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/files/category/44-gilson-tractor-manuals/
> 
> Excellent tractor, built when quality was still paramount. It will take some digging through the models to find one close enough for your model.


I'm sorry to bug you again, would you happen to know what model number my tractor is based on that vin number? I'm not the best at looking these things up and I'm trying to figure out what to type in for searching the manuals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

great looking tractor for its age, google Montgomery Ward with the numbers on the plate.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a model GIL 33048C. Not much info on these that I can find.


----------

